# Recommendations for plow set up...



## Seamus (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi, and thank you for looking at this. I am new to this forum and would like to get some expert opinions on what set up I should look into, or if it is worth it at all. I have a 95 Nissan HB King Cab 4X4 V6. I am interested in installing a snow plow on it. I would like to hear some opinions on what I should invest in. The specifics are as follows: Live in Boston, MA. The snowfall is moderate to heavy for the winter. Plow will be used for family driveways, and light commercial use. I have a part time landscaping/masonry gig(5 clients- 4 residential 1 commercial, Res = driveways Com = small 7 car L shaped lot.) I would not expand client base due to a full time job. I had some concerns about the weight of the plow. I was originally interested in the Sno-Way poly blade. However, I'm not sure if that will be strong enough for what I'm going to be using it for. PLEASE HELP ME MAKE AN EDUCATED DECISION!!!! 
Thanks in advance!
Seamus


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Welcome to plow site bud,

I would not totally rule out sno-way  I have herd very good things about them and the down pressure is a really nice option for light plows.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

If you get a snow way get the steel blade heard to many stories and seen too many of the clear lexan blades busted... One guy I know broke two in the same day and hit nothing with the blade. That lexan gets brittle when we get those below zero days.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

plus you can always weld steel


----------



## Seamus (Aug 17, 2005)

*Poly vs. Steel*

I'm not knocking Sno-Way, just not sure of the poly blade. I was looking at the MT series 6'8" poly. I think if I end up not liking the poly blade I can upgrade to the steel blade. I've also been researching Timbrens. I think it would help the front end with the weight of the plow. I was wondering if I would need to put them in the rear as well. I'm not overly concerned with upfront cost of the system because if I do it right it will pay for itself in the long run. Let me know if I'm on the right track. Thanks!
Seamus


----------



## Ken1zk (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Seamus .. I currently own a 95 Nissan XE pickup with the V-6, 5 speed manual transmission and the extended cab. Last season I purchased a sno-way st-80 for this truck and I have been very happy with the performance of both the plow and the truck. You will definitely want to go with the down-pressure system, it's the real deal. I owned this truck as part of my summertime business and decided that since it had the 4x4 it would make a good back up truck to my Chevy Suburban, it was originally to be a "just in case" kind of thing. Last December we received a good 8" Christmas eve snow and I decided to try out the little Nissan. I was so impressed with the Nissan and the sno-way that the Suburban sat for the balance of the winter. My business is for the most part residential driveways, and two small 15 car parking lots.

When I bought my sno-way I wanted the MT series. the dealer explained to me that unfortunately the weight would be too much for the front wheel bearings on these Nissans. Yes you can add Timberins to keep the chassis up but the wheel bearing will be your problem, as the total weight on it will cause stress and excessive heat resulting in the bearings failure.

I hope this helps in your decision,
Good luck
Ken


----------



## Seamus (Aug 17, 2005)

Ken,
Thanks for the input. Your point about the wheel bearings seems valid. I don't think that the MT series plow(roughly 500lbs) would harm the bearings if the vehicle was not under load given the 2500lbs FGAR. However, if the truck has some ballast, which I assume the truck would need, given that it is so small, it would make a difference.


----------



## Ken1zk (Dec 19, 2004)

Seamus said:


> Ken,
> Thanks for the input. Your point about the wheel bearings seems valid. I don't think that the MT series plow(roughly 500lbs) would harm the bearings if the vehicle was not under load given the 2500lbs FGAR. However, if the truck has some ballast, which I assume the truck would need, given that it is so small, it would make a difference.


Seamus,
A lot of guys overlook the wheel bearing component when mounting a plow on a truck. Keep us posted with what you decide to go with, these little Nissans are work horses when maintained right. Ken


----------



## Seamus (Aug 17, 2005)

I went ahead with MT series 6'8" poly moldboard and ordered timbrens all around. I gave it a lot of thought and decided that I would need the larger plow for what I had in mind. If the bearings wear out on me I can always replace them with some heavy duty ones. I would have to agree with you Ken about Nissans being work horses. I have two now, a 95 HB KC 4X4 V6 and an 87 HB 1-Ton. Both have been good to me and still run strong. When I first got the 87 I seriously underestimated it. I found this out when I was hauling loam with my neighbor. The 87 carried 3500lbs of loam with no problem while his 86 F-150 struggled and sagged with only a single ton. Yeah, I'd have to say I think the Nissan will be fine with the MT series. I'm having it installed on the 9th. I'll try to post pictures when it is done. Thanks!
Seamus


----------



## Seamus (Aug 17, 2005)

The plow got put on today and I'm stoked! The truck seems like it handles it really well, even without the timbrens installed. I received the timbrens already, but have not put them on yet. They do not work with the existing bump stop hole. It hits the stabilizer bar when using the factory bolt hole. I sent an e-mail to timbren to find out if I have the wrong kit or the instructions are wrong. If anybody has had the same experience with timbrens not fitting I'd like to hear your story. Thanks!
Seamus


----------

